# One, Two, and Three on Menu?



## Alalawyer (Jul 15, 2005)

Dining in an upscale restaurant tomorrow evening; I'm reviewing the *tentative* menu to ensure I don't have to ask the waiter about multiple dishes to decide what I want. However, the menu is very minimalist, it merely lists a group of dishes under "One," more under "Two," and then another group under "Three." It seems fairly clear that One will be antipasti, since the restaurant is Italian. Three will clearly be the main course. But what about Two? Prices are a la carte, so I'm unsure whether this is a course I'm "expected" to order. Is this for those very hungry, or in an upscale Italian restaurant, is one socially expected to order an item from each part of the menu? Thanks!


----------



## cbowers (Aug 26, 2005)

You shouldn't be expected to order anything. They are following a typical Italian menu:

antipasti
primi(typically pasta, soup, or risotto)
secondi(meat dish)
dolce


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

Consider that the portions may be rather small. You can certainly order just one or two items, however ordering from each section would give you a better experience and not leave you hungry. 

If the option of a tasting menu is there you may consider that also.


----------

